# Dish CEO Says DirecTV Merger Possible



## Coca Cola Kid

Bloomberg - Dish CEO Says DirecTV Merger Possible


----------



## SayWhat?

The only two satellite TV services?

I highly doubt the FCC or the FTC would think it possible.


----------



## inkahauts

He was only responding to the question. He wasn't real Suggesting they where trying to do it right now.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## MysteryMan

I noticed it's all about enhancing shareholder value. Not much in it for the customers except for parting with more of their dollars for more horns and whistles.


----------



## cypherx

SayWhat? said:


> The only two satellite TV services?
> 
> I highly doubt the FCC or the FTC would think it possible.


The only two satellite radio services did it. Now we have SiriusXM.

I'm all for the merger, if it means us DirecTV users get access to Dish's HD Channel lineup and maybe USB sling adapters for the HR's.


----------



## WestDC

If they do merge-I'm very sure the saving will be passed on to the consumer.


----------



## raott

WestDC said:


> If they do merge-I'm very sure the saving will be passed on to the consumer.


Yes, I expect the same savings passed on as I've reaped from the SiriusXm merger.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

If it means more basic HD's, just do it!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

If something like this were to actually happen, I wonder how it would work.

Which satellites, equipment and receivers would be used? 
Would they use two systems for a while before switching everyone over to one?
Would having one satellite company be like the old C-Band days, aiming your dish at the sky and being able to order what you want?

This would be a good thing for local channel carriage, this would free up more bandwidth for carrying all local channels in HD, including sub channels.

More bandwidth could mean carrying every available HD channel.

In the end, it could be a good thing. Or it could turn into a huge monopoly.

I don't know, just some things to think about.


----------



## oldfantom

cypherx said:


> The only two satellite radio services did it. Now we have SiriusXM.
> 
> I'm all for the merger, if it means us DirecTV users get access to Dish's HD Channel lineup and maybe USB sling adapters for the HR's.


Sirius and XM were failing at the time. The merger was less about a competitive question and only about survival. Does the national mix of cable providers provide competition to enough of the national market? Sure it does in the big cities, but the more rural you get, the less competitive cable becomes. I can throw stones and hit the TCI and Comcast coverage areas from my house. But I get Charter Communications. They have no ability to compete with the Sats. If D* was the only game in town besides CC, they would still have my business at twice the price.


----------



## thelucky1

TheRatPatrol said:


> If something like this were to actually happen, I wonder how it would work.
> 
> Which satellites, equipment and receivers would be used?
> Would they use two systems for a while before switching everyone over to one?
> Would having one satellite company be like the old C-Band days, aiming your dish at the sky and being able to order what you want?
> 
> This would be a good thing for local channel carriage, this would free up more bandwidth for carrying all local channels in HD, including sub channels.
> 
> More bandwidth could mean carrying every available HD channel.
> 
> In the end, it could be a good thing. Or it could turn into a huge monopoly.
> 
> I don't know, just some things to think about.


Very good and important questions. I think it will happen eventually, but easily could be years away.  Especially if they can find ways to get all the major players huge tax breaks.


----------



## pfp

SayWhat? said:


> The only two satellite TV services?
> 
> I highly doubt the FCC or the FTC would think it possible.


One would think... but then perhaps someone at the FCC will get bribed with a cushy job after the merger. Naw, that could never happen.


----------



## bidger

pfp said:


> One would think... but then perhaps someone at the FCC will get bribed with a cushy job after the merger. Naw, that could never happen.


:lol:


----------



## Nick

Anything is "possible", but a D/D merger is, in my opinion, not very likely in the near term, say 3-5 years. Most of you, as DBS subs, want more HD and lower prices. If a merger were to happen, you would get neither. Lessened competition means there would little or no incentive to add new HD programming or to hold back on rates.

Those of you who _think_ a single, monolithic DBS provider would benefit subscribers may want to reconsider.

:nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott

thelucky1 said:


> Very good and important questions. I think it will happen eventually, but easily could be years away.  Especially if they can find ways to get all the major players huge tax breaks.


I'd be surprised if it ever happened, but I suppose anything is possible. The two marketing strategies are completely different. While I don't think a merger of the two would necessarily be an anti-trust situation, it would certainly come under a lot of scrutiny. Comcast is a big, big player and would provide a sufficient "other provider" in the marketplace to keep prices competitive for everyone in the country - including those in rural areas unable to get anything other than satellite TV.

Additionally, the emerging technologies of FiOS and Uverse should help provide a competitive balance that would create a "bigger picture" structure of 3 types of providers (Sat, Cable, Phone).

The thing that may tip the scale down the road is IPTV .. If unfettered bandwidth access becomes common place (it's going the other direction right now), then IPTV could potentially provide a viable TV path for the masses. If this happens (we're years away from that, IMHO), then it may make sense for DIRECTV and DISH to merge. Until then, I just don't see how DIRECTV would find it in their best interest to merge with DISH.


----------



## Paul Secic

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Bloomberg - Dish CEO Says DirecTV Merger Possible


They won't merge.. End of story!


----------



## gpollock87

Paul Secic said:


> They won't merge.. End of story!


i hope not,prices will go through the roof!


----------



## mickeymouse

How weird it is when a CEO replies about a possible merger and does not even think of customers. Dish Network Customer Service policies comes all the way from the TOP.

I can only expect the WORST things for customer if a CEO himself does not even address what benefit it will bring the customer.


----------



## SayWhat?

Since when do CEOs care about customers?


----------



## MysteryMan

Nick said:


> Anything is "possible", but a D/D merger is, in my opinion, not very likely in the near term, say 3-5 years. Most of you, as DBS subs, want more HD and lower prices. If a merger were to happen, you would get neither. Lessened competition means there would little or no incentive to add new HD programming or to hold back on rates.
> 
> Those of you who _think_ a single, monolithic DBS provider would benefit subscribers may want to reconsider.
> 
> :nono2:


+1


----------



## MysteryMan

mickeymouse said:


> How weird it is when a CEO replies about a possible merger and does not even think of customers. Dish Network Customer Service policies comes all the way from the TOP.
> 
> I can only expect the WORST things for customer if a CEO himself does not even address what benefit it will bring the customer.


That's what I said in post #4. It's all about enhancing shareholder value.


----------



## SayWhat?

Which CEO is mentioning this, Chuckie or Joey?


----------



## thelucky1

Doug Brott said:


> I'd be surprised if it ever happened, but I suppose anything is possible. The two marketing strategies are completely different. While I don't think a merger of the two would necessarily be an anti-trust situation, it would certainly come under a lot of scrutiny. Comcast is a big, big player and would provide a sufficient "other provider" in the marketplace to keep prices competitive for everyone in the country - including those in rural areas unable to get anything other than satellite TV.
> 
> Additionally, the emerging technologies of FiOS and Uverse should help provide a competitive balance that would create a "bigger picture" structure of 3 types of providers (Sat, Cable, Phone).
> 
> The thing that may tip the scale down the road is IPTV .. If unfettered bandwidth access becomes common place (it's going the other direction right now), then IPTV could potentially provide a viable TV path for the masses. If this happens (we're years away from that, IMHO), then it may make sense for DIRECTV and DISH to merge. Until then, I just don't see how DIRECTV would find it in their best interest to merge with DISH.


Some very valid points Doug and I am not disagreeing. Technology and the TV industry in general (Broadcast, Cable, Satellite, Streaming...etc) is changing rather quickly and will continue to evolve. Therefore I think it is hard at this time to accurately predict what may or may not happen in the near future and years ahead. As these changes evolve, many of today's companies will need to change from their current business situations/strategies to stay competitive. Having said that, these companies must be open minded to changes including mergers.


----------



## MysteryMan

SayWhat? said:


> Which CEO is mentioning this, Chuckie or Joey?


Joey


----------



## SayWhat?

So Joey's only been there for a day and he's already trying to kill the company off?


----------



## MysteryMan

SayWhat? said:


> So Joey's only been there for a day and he's already trying to kill the company off?


Read the article, watch the video.


----------



## Nick

SayWhat? said:


> So Joey's only been there for a day and he's already trying to kill the company off?


You are unfairly mischaracterizing Mr. Clayton's remarks and taking what he said in response to a question totally out of context.


----------



## Shades228

Given that both companies do national pricing they still would have to compete with calbe/telephone companies. 

As with anything there would be positives and negatives to this. Pricing I don't think would be impacted as negatively as people think. With 33 million customers the negotiating power increases significantly.


----------



## tonyd79

TheRatPatrol said:


> If something like this were to actually happen, I wonder how it would work.
> 
> Which satellites, equipment and receivers would be used?
> Would they use two systems for a while before switching everyone over to one?
> Would having one satellite company be like the old C-Band days, aiming your dish at the sky and being able to order what you want?
> 
> This would be a good thing for local channel carriage, this would free up more bandwidth for carrying all local channels in HD, including sub channels.
> 
> More bandwidth could mean carrying every available HD channel.
> 
> In the end, it could be a good thing. Or it could turn into a huge monopoly.
> 
> I don't know, just some things to think about.


It would be a mess. Dish's satellite array added to DirecTV's would mean more dishes for everyone.

There is just not a lot of synergy there.

The only savings they would see would be in marketing and combined corporate entities on that level. No savings at the fees paid. No savings on technology. No savings for the customer. And if Dish got their hands on my DVRs, I would probably have to leave as I cannot see most of Dish's satellites from my location.


----------



## Shades228

tonyd79 said:


> It would be a mess. Dish's satellite array added to DirecTV's would mean more dishes for everyone.
> 
> There is just not a lot of synergy there.
> 
> The only savings they would see would be in marketing and combined corporate entities on that level. No savings at the fees paid. No savings on technology. No savings for the customer. And if Dish got their hands on my DVRs, I would probably have to leave as I cannot see most of Dish's satellites from my location.


If them merged today 99% of people wouldn't see any impact to the equipment stuff for at least 5 years.


----------



## Doug Brott

Shades228 said:


> Given that both companies do national pricing they still would have to compete with calbe/telephone companies.
> 
> As with anything there would be positives and negatives to this. Pricing I don't think would be impacted as negatively as people think. With 33 million customers the negotiating power increases significantly.


I somewhat agree with this .. other than I don't think it would beneficial to either at the moment. As FiOS and UVerse mature and IPTV picks up (not sure it will or not at this point), then it may look to become more attractive.


----------



## Chihuahua

If and when such a merger were to take place, which company would be considered the senior partner?


----------



## jsk

Usually with mergers, the positive things come out right away (e.g. both groups of customers will get more HD, more channels) but those things will erode with time and negatives will emerge (e.g. Dish dropping the lower priced packages, price increases, less sports channels on Direct)

Furthermore, it means more control of the media in fewer hands which is always bad for a democracy.

This is not a good thing for anyone except for Dish & Direct shareholders.


----------



## ssmark

At the risk of sounding too over-the-top:

Shouldn't DN and DTV be looking to providing their programming over the internet? Just like Google TV, Apple TV. If you have a broadband connected, you can already watch some of individual programs (not sure if it is still from satellite or being streamed). My DVRs are connected to internet through a "Powerline Broadband Connector" that I bought from DN for $30. Very simple to use. Connect to your Router, Plug it in. My 722 receivers are automatically connected to Broadband internet.

Netflix is going in that direction though you don't good ones online - you will need to rent the DVD.

Am I over-the-top to assume that DN/DTV will go towards IPTV? May be the combined DN/DTV will be a mega IPTV provider.


----------



## Shades228

Chihuahua said:


> If and when such a merger were to take place, which company would be considered the senior partner?


DIRECTV has the better brand, market appeal, and better business outside of the US. I can't see Dish brand taking over. Worst case scenario would be a new name entirely.


----------



## Shades228

ssmark said:


> At the risk of sounding too over-the-top:
> 
> Shouldn't DN and DTV be looking to providing their programming over the internet? Just like Google TV, Apple TV. If you have a broadband connected, you can already watch some of individual programs (not sure if it is still from satellite or being streamed). My DVRs are connected to internet through a "Powerline Broadband Connector" that I bought from DN for $30. Very simple to use. Connect to your Router, Plug it in. My 722 receivers are automatically connected to Broadband internet.
> 
> Netflix is going in that direction though you don't good ones online - you will need to rent the DVD.
> 
> Am I over-the-top to assume that DN/DTV will go towards IPTV? May be the combined DN/DTV will be a mega IPTV provider.


We're years away for a legitimate IPTV distrobution model. FIOS will be the first ones to have it due to their structure.

Right now I can record 20+ HD programs at once in real time. You would need a huge pipe in the house and then through the whole distrobution system to do the same thing. Granted this is an extreme but most house holds now have 2-3 HD recording and viewings going on each hour of use now days.


----------



## Drucifer

SayWhat? said:


> The only two satellite TV services?
> 
> I highly doubt the FCC or the FTC would think it possible.


Then explain Sirius/XM


----------



## Doug Brott

ssmark said:


> At the risk of sounding too over-the-top:
> 
> Shouldn't DN and DTV be looking to providing their programming over the internet? Just like Google TV, Apple TV. ...
> 
> Am I over-the-top to assume that DN/DTV will go towards IPTV? May be the combined DN/DTV will be a mega IPTV provider.


I don't think anything is set in stone at this point (although DISH Network as IPTV sounds more silly than DIRECTV as IPTV .. ). The good news for the Sat providers, though is that they have a mega-pipe now via the Satellite. The only real reason either Sat provider would want to move to IP delivery would be for niche programming or for individuals who don't have any line of sight.


----------



## Dave

Why would the FCC change there mind and all the sudden decide to let Charlie buy DirectV now? They wouldn"t let him buy it in the past when he wanted to. They didn't want a monopoly for any one satelitte provider.


----------



## James Long

Sirius/XM is the best answer. They were allowed to merge because it was better for the market as a whole. Requiring the companies to remain separate would have led to the failure of one of the companies.

When DISH tried to buy DirecTV years ago it was not in the best interest of the market. If IPTV and other competition gets to the level where two major DBS providers are not needed the FCC will allow a merger.

And what will the merged satellite company look like? Again, turn to Sirius/XM as an example. Incompatible receivers with separate channel lists ... then as time goes forward the channel lists becomes more alike and the services become more alike.

With a DISH/DirecTV merger I'd expect a push toward MPEG4 as the common technology. The core benefit would be having 128 DBS transponders 101 to 129 ... then add the ka and other ku satellites (which would likely be used for "on demand" or satellite Internet).


----------



## Nick

Calm down...there _is_ no merger.


----------



## phrelin

In truth, the best most of Americans can hope for is "television" via the cable company, the phone company, or satellite. If Dish Network and DirecTV merged that would leave most Americans with three delivery options - through "wires" from the phone company or the cable company or via a satellite radio signal.

Philosophically, I have a hard time calling IPTV an addition to the competition sufficient to justify allowing a Dish/DirecTV merger. Like way too many people I'm depending on my cable TV provider as my ISP.

While it's nice that Dish and DirecTV will be offering IPTV streaming services similar to Netflix and Amazon, at the present time for me Netflix and Amazon streaming is brought to me courtesy of my $60 a month Comcast/Xfinity high speed internet subscription. (I'm not complaining as I'm darned lucky to have that option here in rural America.)


----------



## trh

Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV has the better brand, market appeal, and better business outside of the US. I can't see Dish brand taking over. Worst case scenario would be a new name entirely.


I saw lots of posts on various web sites that said the same about XM.


----------



## trh

Nick said:


> Anything is "possible", but a D/D merger is, in my opinion, not very likely in the near term, say 3-5 years. Most of you, as DBS subs, want more HD and lower prices. If a merger were to happen, you would get neither. Lessened competition means there would little or no incentive to add new HD programming or to hold back on rates.
> 
> Those of you who _think_ a single, monolithic DBS provider would benefit subscribers may want to reconsider.
> 
> :nono2:


Exactly. Before the Sirius/XM merger, I had two XM radios with a yearly rate of $204. Two years later, ONE radio's yearly rate was $186. I've cancelled my XM as a result.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Denver Post - DirecTV's chief executive doubts merger with Dish Network


----------



## pfueri

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Bloomberg - Dish CEO Says DirecTV Merger Possible


Directv prices are already way to high ! Could you imagine what they would be if they were the only provider !


----------



## Doug Brott

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Denver Post - DirecTV's chief executive doubts merger with Dish Network


Welcome to Yesterday .. 

Mike White talks DIRECTV (CNBC Interview)


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Doug Brott said:


> Welcome to Yesterday ..
> 
> Mike White talks DIRECTV (CNBC Interview)


Yeah well this thread's older.


----------



## sigma1914

pfueri said:


> Directv prices are already way to high ! Could you imagine what they would be if they were the only provider !


Compare similar packages on other providers WITHOUT promotional pricing and you will find their prices are virtually the same.


----------



## spartanstew

pfueri said:


> Directv prices are already way to high ! Could you imagine what they would be if they were the only provider !


They're merging with Comcast, FIOS, Charter, and everybody else too?


----------



## phrelin

We need to keep this thread around so that every few years it can be resurrected with all the history when someone in front of the press blurts out some new idle speculation about a merger.:sure:


----------



## tedb3rd

Deja 'vu


----------



## butters

phrelin said:


> We need to keep this thread around so that every few years it can be resurrected with all the history when someone in front of the press blurts out some new idle speculation about a merger.:sure:


 Here ya go... "Merger of Dish Network, DirecTV possible, says Ergen" 
Of course this comes directly from the Horse's mouth and not some media speculator.

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_19285893

http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/blog/boosters_bits/2011/11/ergen-dish-networks-road-to-the.html

Personally I doubt the ATT/T-Mobile merger will be approved so the government surely wouldn't approve a Dish/Directv merger and who knows if Charlie is really serious about it or just flapping his gums...


----------



## Drucifer

butters said:


> Here ya go... "Merger of Dish Network, DirecTV possible, says Ergen"
> Of course this comes directly from the Horse's mouth and not some media speculator.
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_19285893
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/blog/boosters_bits/2011/11/ergen-dish-networks-road-to-the.html
> 
> Personally I doubt the *ATT/T-Mobile merger* will be approved so the government surely wouldn't approve a Dish/Directv merger and who knows if Charlie is really serious about it or just flapping his gums...


Didn't I read that merger wasn't looking to get approval.

A Dish & DirecTV merger is even less likely. It would take a major new successful satellite startup before that could even be considered.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'd be willing to beat the only reason XM and Sirius were allowed to merge was that neither was making money and it was a race to the bottom. Either they merged and we had one satellite music company or they didn't and we had none at all.

At the time, the merger was approved because it was said there were other streaming music alternatives for folks and it wouldn't limit competition, but I bet the Almighty Dollar had more to do with it than that excuse.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o

that would be strange bedfellows


----------



## Dave

Only problem being they won't let Charlie buy DirectV. He has tried in the past. The powers that be just simply won't let him put DirectV out of business and welcome them to his company with open arms.


----------



## Paul Secic

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Bloomberg - Dish CEO Says DirecTV Merger Possible


I highly doubt this.


----------



## djlong

Perhaps they've bought more legislooters since the last time they tried. They can also use the Sirius/XM excuse of claiming competition from internet streaming, etc.


----------



## Nick

djlong said:


> Perhaps they've bought more legislooters since the last time they tried. They can also use the Sirius/XM excuse of claiming competition from internet streaming, etc.


Not to mention, cables, one of which owns an entire network conglomerate, being Comcast and NBC Universal!


----------



## Nick

djlong said:


> Perhaps they've bought more legislooters since the last time they tried. They can also use the Sirius/XM excuse of claiming competition from internet streaming, etc.


Not to mention, the cablecos, one of which now owns an entire tv network conglomerate, being none other than Comcast and NBC Universal! We are now in the position of having our dog wagged by its tail .

Be afraid, be very afraid. :eek2:


----------



## dubber deux

Heck considering how bad most of the programs on all those hundreds of channels are today, hopefully the cost of pay TV will become so expensive that most folks will be forced to drop it all together, not a bad thing if you ask me. We have much more important things going on in this world than football and seinfeld. 

There is always the internet and streaming video from all sorts of sources.


----------



## sigma1914

dubber deux said:


> ...We have much more important things going on in this world than football and seinfeld.


Like trolling internet forums about TV?


----------



## Jtaylor1

Looks like I'm going have to switch to Charter then because E* says I owe them money after I had their service for the popup camper I had. If that merger happens, I will have to do that. Then there's that Digital-to-analog over the air converters I can get along with watching streams on my laptop. Other words, I am against the merger.


----------



## zimm7778

If I remember correctly the main hang up to allowing the Dish/Directv merger was rural America almost being monopolized by that since DBS was dead and antennas largely don't do any good for them. If that was the justification then, it certainly hasn't changed now.


----------

